# Eigenes Debug Tool



## Alex04 (5. Okt 2009)

Hallo,
ich werde demnächst einen Debugger für eine 4GL schreiben müssen. Der 4GL Editor für Eclipse wird ebenfalls gerade hergestellt. Ein Compiler existiert bereits. Es ist so, dass der komplette 4GL Code in Java kompliert wird was dann schlussendlich natürlich auch Java-Code (Bytecode) ausgeführt wird.

So nun meine Frage: Hat einer eine Idee wie ich das mit dem Debugger am einfachsten realisiere?
Ich hab mir bereits einiges zu JPDA vor allem JDI angesehen. Meiner Meinung nach müsste es doch ausreichen ein Eclipse Plugin zu entwerfen, welches mit dem 4GL Editor und JDI Debugging ermöglicht. Am einfachsten wäre evtl einfach den Standard Debugger von Eclipse zu verwenden und alles weitere irgendwie auf die 4GL zu Mappen.
Ich will natürlich beim Debuggen keinen Java sonder 4GL Code sehen.

Wäre für jegliche Hilfe Dankbar, auch einfache Links zu Tutorials wären nett falls bekannt :-D

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!
Lg
Alex


----------



## Wildcard (5. Okt 2009)

Spezifisches dazu kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber so funktioniert das Debug Framework:
http://www.eclipse.org/articles/Article-Debugger/how-to.html


----------



## Alex04 (7. Okt 2009)

Hallo, danke schonmal für den Tipp/Link!

Weiß jemand zufällig ob es möglich ist, den in Eclipse vorhandenen Java-Debugger für seine Bedürfnisse anzupassen?

Ich stell mir das so vor, dass ich fast alles übernehme und eben nur Sachen wie die Anzeige des Source-Codes abänder.

Dadurch braucht man den Debugger nicht neu erfinden und kann den größten Teil eben von dem vorhandenen Eclipse Debugger übernehmen.

Mir würde schon helfen zu wissen welches plugin genau für den java-debugger verantwortlich ist...


----------

